# A gift for a disabled Vet.



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have been chatting lately with a gentleman named Marty who is a disabled Veteran. He is wanting to start fly tying and has been reaching out to others to see if anyone has old equipment that they are not using and are willing to part with at a reasonable price as his financial situation does not afford him much. I stepped in and asked if he needed a vise, he responded by telling me he that he is in need of all equipment; I informed Marty that I had a beginners vise I graduated from years ago, he was welcome to have it. Marty was elated that I was willing to give it to him; I said I would bring it with me on my next trip down to Tennessee. After telling Marty this, I started to looking around the house for the vise and could not locate it, I must have gave it away a while back or I pitched it; either way, I had no vise to give Marty. Not wanting to let this man down, I headed over to Bass Pro after work Thursday in pursuit of a vise to give him. As I was looking at the variety of vises, I noticed a kit they were selling that had the very same beginners vise that I had years ago along with scissors, bobbin, bobbin threader, bobkin and hackle pliers. This sounded like a great thing to acquire and give to Marty, this had most of the tools he needs to get started on his tying adventure so I snatched it up along with a hair stacker and whip finisher and headed to the checkout. I made contact with Marty that evening letting him know that I had additional tools for him; the response that I received back virtually brought a tear to my eyes as he claimed I was an answer to prayer and a true God send. I thought to myself wow, such a minimal investment on my behalf has really brought joy to another person but how could I do more? That is when I decided to really surprise Marty by making him a tying station to go with it. Yesterday after my employees headed home for the weekend, I got busy. I made Marty a tying station along with a polycarbonate organizer tray to accommodate his hooks, beads and tying material. To really make it special, I engraved his name into the unit, filled it with colored epoxy and then coated the unit polyurethane as a finish. Thinking that he is getting tools only, the real joy will be mine as I get the pleasure of presenting this to him next weekend and to see the look on his face. I am sure he will thoroughly enjoy this as it should give him many hours of pleasure as he is tying bugs. This is just a small token of appreciation to one who has given so much too each and every one of us by helping to secure our freedom in the USA. Here are some pics of the unit I will be giving to Mary.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

That's tremendous! When are you going to see him? I have a 5wt set up that I would be happy to donate if he would like it.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ducman,

What a wonderful gesture on your behalf, I am sure he would love that! We are planning to meet on Saturday the 26th in Reliance TN, time and exact location TBD. I will send you a PM and we can discuss logistics. Thanks again for your generosity!


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome job flyman I'm sure he'll love it!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy to do it. Hopefully we can meet this week so it can get to him.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Flyman what an awesome show of generosity after 26 years in the military and going from Grenada to Afghanistan and a few countries in between I have found fly fishing to be one of them most therapeutic forms of stress relief out there.

I am glad someone got me into it a few months ago

Again......thanks from another active veteran!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

If he becomes an OGF member I have a handle for him - " Marty McFly"


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments guys, I am sure he will like it. Ducman, just sent you a PM and Snakecharmer, that is a great handle for him, love it!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Flyman, PM sent


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Class act.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

That's a great gesture!! Bless you..


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Flyman pm sent


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

As being a disabled vet myself, I love taking every oppurtunity I can to help other vets as I consider each and every one of them a brother or sister. I've tried to attend various Project healing Waters events to help out in any possible way I can, but conflicting schedules has kept me from doing so. This might be a good way to help, even if it's just one disabled vet. 
After reading this thread, I see that others are thinking the same way as I am with donating equipment. I have a 5 wt Orvis reel, a Cabela's hip sack and possibly some other goodies to add. 
If this is something that we can add to the care package (what vet doesn't like getting a care package in the mail), please let me know where to send it. 


P.S. Flyman01, I'm really digging the tying station. As a person considering getting into tying, ever think about selling stations like that?


----------



## DEAfisher (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a smaller 7' 5wt brand new featherlight rod, pfluger supreme, brand new DT5F sci anglers. It's never been in the water let me know. Thanks guys


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lunker & DEAfisher;

Thanks to both of you! I sent you each a PM.

Blessings!


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Last winter myself and a few other fly fishermen did a fly swap and everyone tied an extra fly for the Fly Fishing for Veterans. We also collected rods, reels, lines to donate as well.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I just wanted to say a heartfelt thanks to those who donated items to the cause. Marty is going to be speechless when he receives everything this Saturday, I am virtually speechless myself from the generosity of you all. Here is a picture of what he will receive, he is not only set up for tying but the river as well! Thanks once again, you guys are great! Blessings to you all!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow ---- That's Freaking Awesome !


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

That you to all who have taken the time to help out.


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Love this thread. Can't wait to hear how it turns out. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if karma is real I see many great things in your futures. you all are doing a great thing for one of our vets. the disabled vets of this country needs a lot more people like you guys. I am a disabled vet and it does my heart good to see someone do so much. god bless you all, and may karma be good to all of you.
sherman


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

flyman, where are you located? I haven't been able to get the items I mentioned mailed out due to a horrible work schedule this week. If you're close enough, maybe I can just drop off the items....


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lunker:

I'm located in Cincinnati. Based on you being up north, it's probably a little too far for away for you to drop the items off before I leave in two hours and unnecessary. Work can always be an interference, so don't sweat it! I sent you a PM with my address, if you can send your items to that address, I will tell Marty he has some additional items on the way; I will bring them down the next time I am heading south, probably in a couple of weeks. At this point that would be the best course of action, he will still be elated to get the items you had offered!

Thanks again Lunker!!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

sherman51 said:


> if karma is real I see many great things in your futures. you all are doing a great thing for one of our vets. the disabled vets of this country needs a lot more people like you guys. I am a disabled vet and it does my heart good to see someone do so much. god bless you all, and may karma be good to all of you.
> sherman


Thanks for your kind words Sherman51! I had contact with Marty this morning via e-mail, this his how his response started.

*Good morning Doug, I hope your wife and you have a safe journey. I have been busting with anticipation all week long about meeting you guys and starting to tie my own flies. My girlfriend can't stand me right now because I'm so giddy...lol. 
*
He has no clue as to the bounty heading his way. If he is giddy right now, just wait until tomorrow Marty!!! I will make sure to post the how it went along with photos!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm a believer in Karma and on the day after I shipped out the rod and reel I found out I maxed out my bonus for last fiscal year, it would be paid 8/1 (just in time to get a discount for paying for hockey in full), I got a raise, and spotted a Lamborghini & a 62 Corvette (huge car guy). The next time I got out fishing (yesterday) I got a new PB bass 3.92lbs. (Spinning gear though, sorry). 

I know Marty is going to be shocked and I'm very glad you gave us the opportunity to help out.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

What a great thread. I cant wait to read the next update!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I met Marty this past Saturday at Reliance Fly & Tackle and gave him the tools/tying station along with the other gifts that were donated. At first I was wondering if he was going to show up, my wife and I arrived there at 10:50, we were going to meet at 11:00AM and he finally arrived at 11:30. This soft spoken man, limping from his car was easy to identify, he said you must be Doug and I said you must be Marty. We shook hands and started to chat, he apologized for being late but he had been at the hospital as one of the young men that he mentors in the youth program at his church was involved in an accident and was in critical condition. My heart sank to hear this news you could tell he was on the brink of tears as he was sharing this information. We talked for only a few minutes, I knew he was eager to get back to the hospital so I started to present him with everything; then he really started to cry. He was just in a state of shock that he was receiving all of this; he said he did not deserve any of it and could not thank me enough. I said that I along with a number of others think differently and that it was our pleasure to be able to give you these things. After a couple of photos, some hugs and few instructions, we loaded Marty up with his things and he was off to Knoxville which was an hour and a half drive to be with the young man and family that was injured.
About an hour later, I received a text from Marty that said. Doug, Im speechlessIm crying like a baby now; I had to pull over for a minute. God bless you and your wife and to the others who did this for me.
Thanks again for all of those who touched this mans life with their generosity, as you can see; it had a huge impact on Marty. Blessing to each of you!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thank you so much flyman for sharing this story with us. reading your follow up brought tears to my eyes. and that doesn't happen every day.

let me say thank you again for everyone that was involved in this wonderful gift.
sherman


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I hope the boy in the car in the accident is ok. Have fun with your new addiction Marty!


----------

